
Pesticide residues found in 70% of produce sold in US even after washing - drugme
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/mar/20/pesticide-residues-produce-even-after-washing-us
======
jefflombardjr
Beyond the War on Invasive Species is a great book that explores the overuse
of pesticides and why it is in fact dangerous.

For those that don't want to read the book, essentially there is alot of
misinformation out there. When testing for human toxicity of pesticides, they
only test the active ingredient in the chemical mixture. Not the other
additives which could be up to ~70% of the overall mixture. The additives are
very nasty and we most definitely don't want them on our food.

The main focus of this book is on invasive species. By looking at who is
defining invasive species and providing a plethora of facts, this book
essentially posits that the "invasives" myth is a way to sell more pesticide
to governments. And offers a different perspective stating that many native
plants actually benefit from invasive species - invasives often grow in
disturbed soil, not the native habitats.

[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/25782048-beyond-the-
war-...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/25782048-beyond-the-war-on-
invasive-species)

------
ChrisRR
Is this surprising? No matter how much you wash something, trace amounts will
still exist. Like when sites start running articles about "human DNA" being
found in meat, implying that a worker has gone through the grinder, when in
reality someone has touched the meat or some dust landed on it.

------
jefflombardjr
My takeaways from this article: \- Buy Organic Kale \- Buy Organic
Strawberries \- Buy Organic Spinach

This is linked to in the article and is a good guide of what to buy organic
and what you can buy conventional:
[https://www.ewg.org/foodnews/summary.php](https://www.ewg.org/foodnews/summary.php)

~~~
esyir
That doesn't really help though. Organic foods are not pesticide free, they
just use organic certified pesticides, and in larger quantities.

